# AF 30B vs. 22080...any difference?



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

From what I can tell, the only difference between AF's 30B and 22080 transformers is the year they were made.

Are they identical quality-wise?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Greg, if you look here: 

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...-flyer-products-directory-transformers-03.htm

....you'll see they are pretty much identical. You'll also get the secret handshake and password that allows you access to a world of information about AF!

Enjoy,


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, Reckers!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

And maybe the price??. My VW shorted out on one side, and now in the shop..


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Any time, Greg----glad to have you with us!

Flyernut, I can't answer that one---I have about a half-dozen old AF transformers, a Lionel one that performs wonderfully as a doorstop, and a handful of lil dc units that probably ran slot-racing sets. I've never bought a new one in my life, so I don't know jack about prices.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> ... a Lionel one that performs wonderfully as a doorstop ...


:cheeky4: ... hiss ... hiss ...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Any time, Greg----glad to have you with us!
> 
> Flyernut, I can't answer that one---I have about a half-dozen old AF transformers, a Lionel one that performs wonderfully as a doorstop, and a handful of lil dc units that probably ran slot-racing sets. I've never bought a new one in my life, so I don't know jack about prices.


My cousin gave me my VW, and it has performed flawlessly, UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!! I hooked up a spare 8b and didn't use the shorted-out side of the VW. I can't complain though, I got it for nuttin.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> :cheeky4: ... hiss ... hiss ...


I threw that in there 'cause I know you O gauge guys love to sneak in and read the S scale stuff!


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

The AF transformers with the deadman's handles are just so classic to me. I NEED one, but haven't decided which one to pony up my $$$ for just yet........


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mikesdaddy said:


> The AF transformers with the deadman's handles are just so classic to me. I NEED one, but haven't decided which one to pony up my $$$ for just yet........


30b, done deal....


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

flyernut said:


> 30b, done deal....


I like the way you think!

I just sold some audio equipment on Ebay and have some $$$ in my paypal account burning a hole in my pocket!


----------

